# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Round The World ticket help?

## travelworld

Hi,

Do most round the world tickets say you can only have so many stop overs? 
If so does any one know how many these are? 
Also are you only allowed so many stop overs in the same country?


I did a round the world trip last year and I had 2 stops in USA, 1 stop on Asia and 5 stop overs in Austrlia so that was 3 coutries but 8 stop overs.

Just I am looking to do another RTW trip in 2010 but over about 5 months this time and im going to treat myself to a business class ticket. I will be doing lots of travel in Austrlia but these will be short flights so dont mind doing these seperate if this will allow me to have more stops in other countries.

Any help or advice would be great

This is roughly what I want to do 

Kenya	     1 week January
Cape Town half week January
Maldives     1 week February
China	1 weeks February
Brisbane 2 weeks February
Brisbane	1 week March
Sydney	1 week March
Melbourne	1 week March
Perth	1 week March
Whitsunday Islands	1 week April
Gold Coast	half week April
Brisbane	2 weeks April
Alice Springs	1 week April
Ayers Rock	1 week May
Darwin cruise to Cairns	1 week May
Cairns	half week May
Brisbane	2 weeks May
Brisbane	1 week June
St Lucia	1 week June
Grand Canyon/Las Vegas	1 week June
San Francisco	half week June

With buying buiness class ticket I am more interested in having my longer flights on the RTW ticket and the short flights book as I go. But just wated a rough idea of how many countries you can have then how many stop overs in each country you can have as might as well book as many flights as I can on thr one ticket if it is going to cost the same...if oyu know what I mean.


Gill x

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing useful information.

----------


## micrys

... Its really very very long trip.. But R u truly going to such like long trip.. Just find it from best travel agency online websites.. Make your long trip with *cheap flights* tickets packages..

----------


## stevecarel

thanks for this.

----------


## Mark Kerouac

traveling in bike - fantastica!

----------

